# Zugriff auf Managed Bean aus einem Filter



## robsc (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich auf eine Bean aus einem Filter zugreifen?

```
public void doFilter(ServletRequest request, ServletResponse response,
			FilterChain chain) throws IOException, ServletException 
{
	String RESTRICTED_PAGE = "/specialSite.jsp";
		
    try {
       
        String relativePath = ((HttpServletRequest) request).getServletPath() + ((HttpServletRequest) request).getPathInfo();

        if ( RESTRICTED_PAGE.equals(relativePath) ) {
	            
            if ( !(user.getRole()=="xyz")  ) 
            {
	           // not authorized
	            ((HttpServletResponse)response).sendRedirect("/faces/error.jsp");
	           }
         }
        chain.doFilter(request, response);
    }
 
}
```

Ein Zugriff mittels:

```
Map<String, Object> session = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getSessionMap();
UserBean user = (UserBean) session.get(new String("userBean"));
```

funktioniert nicht, da  FacesContext.getCurrentInstance() null liefert.


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2007)

Sieh doch mal im Session scope nach, ob da nicht ne Bean namens userbean rumhängt. 
Ich nehme an, dass die userbean den session scope hat?


----------



## robsc (17. Sep 2007)

jo hatte session scope, das Problem scheint gar nicht am Zugriff zu liegen. Der Zugriff funktioniert nun erstmal.


----------

